
Top 10 programming languages of the future (results are up) - transburgh
http://www.redcanary.ca/view/top-10-programming
======
portLAN
> 2\. Windows NT4

Downarrow for blog spam needed.

------
far33d
When did "ajax" become a programming language?

~~~
alex_c
Soon after Windows NT4 lost popularity as a programming language.

~~~
twism
before Oracle was huge?

------
davidw
"List/Scheme" ? No Erlang? Bzzzzzzt.

